# Critical Skill Permit Renewal Rejected



## saperptrain (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I have a friend who apply for Critical Skill Renewal and his application was reject because the employer is not part of the strategic integrated project. 

If he wants to appeal what can he do for his application to be reconsider?

He Apply in South Africa via VFS. 

His a CISCO certified personnel with different certificate in Networking.

Your contribution will be appreciated. 

Is there anyway home affair know the company involved in the strategic integrated project ?


----------

